# FreeBSD sending back TTL Exceeded in traffic back through GRE tunnel \w ipsec/esp



## LaR3 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello,

I was following up on this old thread as I'm running into a similar issue on 7.4-STABLE:


```
hostA----RouterA--GRE-inside-IPSEC/ESP/transport---RouterB---hostB
```

Packets sent from hostA to hostB with a TTL2 that should have an ICMP "TTL exceeded in traffic" returned by RouterB have no effect. 

Of course, TTL3 packets are being returned by hostB through RouterB and back through the tunnel.

Any plans from tcp/ip stack developers regarding this behavior?

Andrei.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 21, 2011)

There aren't a lot of developers here. Your best bet is to ask on the mailinglist.


----------



## LaR3 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

